# Horse narrative ideas?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay so I'm going to be doing a narrative (well a digital narrative) for my Avd. Comp. class. We are going to be picking a topic tomorrow and I know for sure I'm going to be doing one about my girly Faith.

A lot of people are on board with me on the idea, tomorrow I am going to ask them what they want to know specifically?

So my question to you is what would you like to hear about Faith? For example: the first time I saw her, the time at her first show, etc.

I was thinking about doing a narrative about the first time I saw her, but I keep thinking of others...So anything will be helpful! And when I'm done (project is due October 14th) I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

You could do...

Your favorite moment with her
A great success/breakthrough you guys had after working really hard
A quirk in her personality or a hilarious thing Faith did
Your favorite thing about her/why you love her


----------



## Deanie (Oct 7, 2013)

You might talk about how you found Faith and your first impressions. How was your first ride on her? Love at first sight? How about talking about the first show? What kind of personality does she have? What do you love most about her?
That should give you some ideas.


----------

